

Ask HN: What VOIP provider do you use for your startup? - _zen

I&#x27;m looking for VOIP solutions for a small startup (~10 employees) that only needs 1 number.<p>What&#x27;s hot? Is there a Stripe&#x2F;Digital Ocean&#x2F;AWS of &quot;VOIP&quot; ?<p>Some more details: I need something hosted and managed.
======
rahimnathwani
You could try DIDLogic ([http://www.didlogic.com/](http://www.didlogic.com/)).
I am a happy customer, as I can:

\- Rent an inbound number for each of the countries that are important to me

\- Set up multiple SIP accounts to use for outbound calls (much lower per
minute rates than Skype or Rebtel)

\- Set up one or more of those SIP accounts to ring when I get an incoming
call, even doing it in sequence if I want

\- Set the caller ID on outbound calls to whatever I want (e.g. my normal
mobile number, or one of my rented incoming numbers) on a per-SIP-account
basis

I use GroundWire on iOS as my SIP client. There are cheaper options.
GroundWire is great, in part because they use Push notifications, but this
requires you to trust their server with your SIP credentials.

------
agerlic
I am cofounder of [http://aircall.io](http://aircall.io) I created it because
I didn’t find an easy phone solution with a great UX for my previous startup.

Feel free to register to our private beta, we still have several hundred
active users. I will be happy to show you aircall and discuss with you about
your needs

------
skram
We use [http://www.Tropo.com/](http://www.Tropo.com/) scripts that forward to
our cell phone #s. Blog post:
[http://socialhealthinsights.com/2013/08/checkqm-support-
powe...](http://socialhealthinsights.com/2013/08/checkqm-support-powered-by-
tropo/)

Also check out [http://www.ringio.com/](http://www.ringio.com/) for a more
robust turn-key-ish solution (met the founder but have never used them)

------
taf2
You might try our software
[https://calltrackingmetrics.com/](https://calltrackingmetrics.com/) \- we
provide a call queue feature that can route to all 10 of your employee's. Our
focus is on analytics and reporting for your marketing, with integration into
google analytics/adwords - but the call log is pretty useful for keeping track
of customer calls too.

------
raarts
I work for [http://www.voclarion.com](http://www.voclarion.com). Might be
worth a look, though we offer a host of features you might not need.

------
systemtrigger
[http://nextiva.com](http://nextiva.com) does this well. We use it, excellent
customer service, very competitive prices.

------
redox_
We're using [http://aircall.io](http://aircall.io), it works well and provides
a clean administration interface.

~~~
_zen
Looks nice, although it's in beta. How much is it compared to say,
Grasshopper.com?

~~~
olivierpailhes
Aircall is a bit different from GH. Our pricing is not final yet but if you're
a lone user only receiving very few calls, GH will be cheaper. If you're a
team of a few people or if you receive or make a decent amount of calls/week,
Aircall should be >20% cheaper at least. if you're interested, drop me a mail
at olivier@aircall.io so I can make you jump our waiting list (once you've
tried the product I'll be happy to share with you our detailed pricing ideas -
even if not final)

------
jbverschoor
Very hapy with the combination of: localphone (for credits and numbers) with
pbxes (hosted asterix)

------
OoTheNigerian
Hi,

You may want to check out my startup Callbase.
[http://callbase.co](http://callbase.co).

I'd also love to learn about your particular use case if you are ok with it.

My email is in my profile.

